# Happy new year!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

As we are out to a party tonight, I thought it would be a fitting time to wish everybody on MHF a happy, healthy & prosperous new year. If anybody is on Hayling beach in the morning feel free to come across and say hello - once the blinds are open of course! 


Mike and Sue


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy New Year.. to one and all. Wishing you good health and many happy and troublefree miles on the road.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Happy New Year Mike from me and Jen - and the same to everyone else of course.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Happy New Year to everyone. All the best for 2016 and Happy Travelling!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

A very Happy New Year to both of you, Mike; Also, the same to every member of MHF.


.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Happy New Year!*

We are off out to a party so wanted to wish everyone a happy and prosperous new year.
And I hope you all have lots of adventures to look forward to in the next 12months !!:grin2:

:signthanks: for all the help I've had on here through out the year!:grin2:
ccasion7:


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

We are staying at home this year (as last few years) mainly due to my Illness which makes me very tired most times. So no parties anymore.

I will make it to the bells ok so I would also like to wish everyone a HEALTHY and happy new year.

Priority one is health. Without that we are stuffed. 

So Listen up.... STAY HEALTHY! 

Alex & Carol Black...


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Carol and I would like to wish everyone a very healthy and happy 2016.

Many happy miles guys. Drive safe eh?

A&C Black


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A quiet new year here too Alex 

But to be fair we don't do New Year parties we are usually getting over Christmas and the family

So go into hiding !!

Thank goodness it's just us two and we may or not see in the new year in

We are both very tired too so may be tucked up asleep

But a very happy new year to all of you

May 2016 bring happiness and growth in wisdom and understanding

Happy travels in 2016

Sandra and albert


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

We wish everybody on motorhomefacts.com a happy New Year . . . and may it be healthy and prosperous.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Hope everyone has a safe and healthy 2016.

Thanks for all the chat and information, and especially to Aldra, Janet and Kev for their support.

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Peter
And thanks for your support my love
We will all keep going

Not always understanding 

But sometimes we need jolting out of the mundane

We need to know life is a gift

We need to work things through 
And we don't always know that we are growing in knowledge and wisdom

And maybe just in life

And maybe just bumbling along in ignorance sounds ok

But maybe we have been given a gift??

So let's use it
Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Happy new year to you new and old members. May 2016 be better than this last year for all of you.Thank you for the help and guidance you have shared to those who have needed it. Including barryd.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

And can I, on behalf of all the MHF and VS staff wish each and every MHF member a very happy, healthy and prosperous 2016.

Happy New Year everyone.

:wav:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Will be going down to the local church graveyard to let the new year in with my mum and dad who are interened there together, will be taking a whisky with me, the upside is it overlooks the whole of Wakefield and has the most fantastic fire works view of the whole city at 12am when it all kicks off, and there are usually quite a few folk remembering all the loved ones they have lost and taking in the view especially one young woman who lost her husband at an early age, she sits on his grave alone every year with a bottle of Champagne ..

ray


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Happy new year everyone, I hope it is a good one for all.
Brian


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Happy New Year to one and all. May it bring what you need.
Jan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks everybody for New Year wishes. We also would like to wish M/H Factors, a happy new yesr and happy travels


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good new year morning to you all


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR

To all on MHF

Geoff and Basia


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

and a Happy New Year from me to all of you. May you travels in 2016 be troublefree and enjoyable where ever you go.
peedee


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Happy New Year, Mike.....let's hope it is a healthy one for all of us x

Sundial


----------

